# Welcome back- don't make the news!



## csb (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back! We hope you survived the weekend. Just a reminder you signed a confidentiality agreement not to disclose testing information. NCEES monitors the board and will take action against you. It's not worth it.

Think before you post about the exam.


----------

